# It Finally Happened!



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

It was bound to happen sooner or later, and it happened tonite. Yes the dreaded black tank spill due to improper setup! When I arrived on Friday I hooked up the black tank hose before opening the slides. I was working rather quickly to complete setting up. Well I didn't realize that I attached the hose crooked and I missed one of the barbs on the hose. Well, guess what happened tonite while dumping the tanks... Yup, poop spill! Only about 3 gallons. I tried to blame my DW for this cuz she was pulling the dump handles. She closed it up quickly and we avoided a bigger disaster. But it was all my fault for the bad connection.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)




----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

dhdb said:


> It was bound to happen sooner or later, and it happened tonite. Yes the dreaded black tank spill due to improper setup! When I arrived on Friday I hooked up the black tank hose before opening the slides. I was working rather quickly to complete setting up. Well I didn't realize that I attached the hose crooked and I missed one of the barbs on the hose. Well, guess what happened tonite while dumping the tanks... Yup, poop spill! Only about 3 gallons. I tried to blame my DW for this cuz she was pulling the dump handles. She closed it up quickly and we avoided a bigger disaster. But it was all my fault for the bad connection.


yuk indeed....


















but only a real man fesses up !


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

As long as there was not a row of lawn chairs like in the movie "RV" you will be okay.

Just curious what was your clean up technique?


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Almost had that happen at a state park dump station when leaving a few weeks back...with 4 rigs waiting behind me I was also rushing a bit. Luckily I double checked my conections or they would have been waiting a lot longer. Yuk. ----Mike


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

It's the kinda thing you will only ever do once..... You will check the barbs every time from now on...


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

CdnOutback said:


> It's the kinda thing you will only ever do once..... You will check the barbs every time from now on...


Absolutely!


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

That's happened to us before. My wife connected it and then pulled the handle and wore it. :-( Saddly, she done it twice now. Now she won't even touch it.  makes me do it. I also had a hose tear on me once. Had an old generic walmart hose that must have dry rotted or something. Pulled the handles and the pressure just split the thing. DISGUSTING!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I had that happen once, but it was the campground's fault. We were staying at a private campground near Bloomington, IN. As we were packing up to leave, my fears were confirmed - the dump pipe was higher than my tank exhaust tube. The stinky slinky filled up with the contents of the black tank - and just sat there.

So I went to get the campground owner to show him the problem. He immediately became defensive, stating that all his sites complied with state regulations, had been inspected and approved, and that nobody else had this problem. I pointed out that the first thing one learns in plumber's school is - poop doesn't flow uphill! I went on to point out that I had paid for full hookups but couldn't use the sewer, so I should get a partial refund. He started getting loud, saying he had no intention of giving me a refund.

About that time, the guy in the campsite next to me walked up and told him he had the same problem. Then the guy on the other side stated he had that problem too, but had a macerator system that helped solve that situation. The campground owner just walked away, muttering to himself about stupid campers. Ha! Stupid campground owner!!

While I was dumping at his dump station, he walked up and told me that he wouldn't charge me to use the station, since I had a problem. (That's when I noticed the sign that stated there was a $2 fee for using the dump station.) I replied that he'd have to fight me for the $2 fee anyway and explained that when I got home, I'd be sure to give him a review, here at Outbackers - under the "Dissapointing Campground Experiences" category. Again he stormed off muttering to himself. But he never did offer any compensation for my inconvenience.

Long story short - I had to let some of the stuff in the stinky slinky spill - it was the only way I could disconnect from the sewer pipe. I left it for him to clean up!

Mike


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Scoutr2 said:


> Long story short - I had to let some of the stuff in the stinky slinky spill - it was the only way I could disconnect from the sewer pipe. I left it for him to clean up!
> 
> Mike


Actually there is a work around. Assuming the sewer connection is not above the top of the tank!!!

After the majority of the black dump is done and you have some still in the pipe. Do the grey dump and then pick up the hose near the trailer higher then the sewer connection and walk the high spot to the dump connection. Do this a few times and the slinky will be drained.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I made the rookie mistake this weekend. I did not check the valves closed initially. And I had no connected the hose till it was time to leave..... DUH!

So there I was withe cap cracked letting the pipe drain into m hose so I could hook up. Everything turned out okay. But if I had been a big quicker on the cap..... ugh!


----------

